# unknown dark spots on my flaming lipped tang



## bowtieguy (Jun 5, 2012)

I dont know what these dark spots are.. but i do see ich on his eyes and fins.. can anyone tell me what this is.. also my maroon clown has dark reddish spots coming on his nice yellow stripes..


----------



## bowtieguy (Jun 5, 2012)

ok.. its black ich apparently.. im dosing with kordons herbal stuff.. and its gotten worse not better.. should i freshwater dip him? Im thinking I should..oh and hes the only fish in the tank that seems to be affected..


----------

